# Repairs for " Citizens Aqualnd Series Diver's ".



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha ,

By request I will try to post repair's of the .... " Citizens Aqualand Series Diver. These are those Aqualand .... C023. C020, C021 and others. If anyone has these and need help for them I will try to help where I can and if you need to you can contact me for pictures with me email address as follows .... ( [email protected] ). I am not a Professional Watchmaker , but like most of you but have got good results in doing them and got them fixed for use. Be free to ask and I'll do my best to help you with what I know about them.

This is what these are what .... " Citizens Aqualand Series are " . :
























































































The Echo Drives are to be kept in a place to get Natural Light. The Artificial Light is in-sufficient for them most of the time so I keep them on a shelf

on the window sill for charging. Be careful of to much light because it will cause a lot of ..... " Lume Rot " , also especially if they are older Watch's.












































This the repair process to these C- Series ... C023, C022, C021 , and more of them :

The Dead Aqualand Parts Watch :










The Case Back : Six Screw's used to secure it closed :









The inside of it :










The parts of it all a parts :




























We can continue from here if an information is needed.

Aloha and thanks for looking ............ LongBike / Louis


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Good start Louis, looking forward to some more updates. How do you source your parts, auction sites?


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

electorn said:


> Good start Louis, looking forward to some more updates. How do you source your parts, auction sites?


 Aloha Sir , Well ..... The Parts Watch mostly of ...The Bay. Then if I need say like .... O-Rings I make them with a Mechanic's Kit , the hardest one is to find new

Crystal Nylon ones they are obsolete. But I am experimenting on trying to make them out of Nylon also. If perfected it be good. The rest of the gaskets (o-rings) can be made

because I am a ...." Diesel and Fuel Injection Pump repair guy and experienced in the areas too. The Case Back ones I make also myself but when I have time and need them

and make a few extras.

They are easy to make once I been fooling with them. I never made a .... Thread all about things so maybe you can help along also ...OK ?

Aloha and if anything need let me know it be ...OK , keep my email also because pictures at easier to see.

Aloha Sir LongBike / Louis


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha ,
> 
> By request I will try to post repair's of the .... " Citizens Aqualand Series Diver. These are those Aqualand .... C023. C020, C021 and others. If anyone has these and need help for them I will try to help where I can and if you need to you can contact me for pictures with me email address as follows .... ( [email protected] ). I am not a Professional Watchmaker , but like most of you but have got good results in doing them and got them fixed for use. Be free to ask and I'll do my best to help you with what I know about them.
> 
> ...


 These now are the ... Two Piece Movement parts:

When you strip these apart and you have the ... " Pin's " on the Main Plate break of you can repair them with very little work. This is the start of the repairs. This how te

original ... " pin's " look when opened up and taken apart.

This is ..... " The Main Plate Body ".

This how it looks with the ..." Circuit Board and the Contact where the Pins are located. Remove the Gold Contact very carefully. Unscrew those two screws holding the

Circuit Board on the Main Plate. Be careful not to damage the Boards contacts any where, and just lift it off carefully.










Use a Tooth Pick to lift up the Board from the side as to not damage the Circuit Board. Now Remove it and store it in a good container. If you bump those ...Pin's , they

will break off . They can not be touched because they are very soft. Now if they break off don't panic they can be fixed and not trash the Main Plate at all.

Next When they shear off I use ...Dental Drill Bits I bought from a supply place and they work wonderfully good too. Look At the Main Plate where the Pin was and

you will see a impression like a ( Dot ) there. Take a ...Pin Vise and use one of these Drill Bits and place it on that ...( Dot ) and slowly twist the Pin Vise till

it goes in and down just a little. Be careful not to go to deep on one of them because the Metal plate is below it. On one of them you can go all the way through.

Next is when they break off and you can drill them to look lie this :










Dental Set of Drill :










Pin Vise with the chosen Drill Bit in place :



















Next Drill the Main Plate :










Next make new Pins out of same texture Tooth pick : I found that they are the same colors and strength also :










Now you have to shave tem down to the correct size to make new one's. :










They are very soft so be careful at first. Now make new ..... Pins that are same size and shape and use Glue that does no make a mess. You have to size them

to be correct. Now you have made a simple repair to the Main Plate by repairing the Pins . :










After youhave made new ...Pin ...( Pin's ) , it will be a little long in size so place a old Board onto the Main Plate and set the Gold Contact on it and check the

Pin Height. Now Place the Other Main Plate body on it and from a side look and estimate and see how much is to be cut so it will fit back on. Too short will

be insufficient and to long will not let the Top Plate sit tight. To cut them use a Nail Clipper and cut it of enough form the Contact to stay on the pins and

just a little higher that is all . This is how the upper Plate look with those ... Recessed Pin holes .










Next those ... New Pins will look like this : ( SAMPLE PICTURE .... OF A STRIPPED MIAN PLATE )










Now after a few tries they can look like this and be the same when practice and made better in appearance :










Congratulation on doing the repairs and now you can reassemble the Movement and you are done for this part :


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

LongBike said:


> These now are the ... Two Piece Movement parts:
> 
> When you strip these apart and you have the ... " Pin's " on the Main Plate break of you can repair them with very little work. This is the start of the repairs. This how te
> 
> ...


 Now The ...Total Strip Down of the Movement :

Remove the batteries and Clips and store them :










Before you can take the movement out you will have to remove the ...Crown / Stem Assembly " . Look on the movement and you will see this .... " PUSH " , and that is how to do it.










Now use a ... " Sewing Pin " , to do this . Place the ...Pin into the ...PUSH HOLE , at a angle to the right in the hole toward that little screw on the gearing plate. Gently Press it in until you can pull back out the Crown/ Stem. Next remove that Metal Plate with the little screws one at a time the place them in a safe container:

Next lift that Metal Plate off and store it also. This is called the Movement Support Plate.










Very slowly split the .... Two movement halves using a ...Thin Plastic Pin or Tool and do not push it in to much and slowly move around a little at a time and

it will separate but do not push the Tool into the Board to far or the Circuit Board will get damaged. Now you will lift off the Top half of the movement

and you ill have to halves. Now store that also to be in a safe place. Once you do this you will have excess to the Circuit Board and then begin to remove it

and get into the actual movement and gear section. Now you can strip the res of the watch down for servicing it.










We will continue again on the new topic.

Longbike / Louis


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Brilliant Louis


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

lewie said:


> Brilliant Louis


 Aloha Sir , Well Paul it took some time :bash: for me to get it into the head to get things done and even if I had to figure them out.....hahahha. I looked at all this

when first started to do them and said especially when I broke one ...Pin , man I got on me. after a couple hours I got it figured out them I went to a salvage store here

and aske about the Dental tool. Later I went to the Military Hospital here for yearly check ups and I told the Dentist about what I thought could work. He then tell me

hey Louis I got some stuff I'll give to you to try. He comes back with a Shoe Box full of things and say try these. It was from his own tools so it was legal too. The I went nosing

on ... The Bay and Got this for a good price too and rigged them up at home. Now I have .... " Air driven and Electric Drills ". But they are not for metal use they are to soft and break

real easy too. they were a little expensive but work great too. Plastic, and very soft material use for them and can even polish too.

Aloha Sir LongBike / Louis


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi LongBike

Thanks for posting ,very informative :thumbsup:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

chocko said:


> Hi LongBike
> 
> Thanks for posting ,very informative :thumbsup:


 Aloha Sir , glad to meet you.

LongBike / Louis



lewie said:


> Brilliant Louis


 Aloha Sir , Hi Paul , well it save trashing the Body and continue to use them. It helps being parts are hard to find some times so I just repair them.

I found out it was so easy when done and it works great also. Also if a very tiny ... " Jewelers Drill Bit" , can be found it works good too along with a Pin Vice.

Aloha Sir ,

Longbike / Louis


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I was about to get my hands on one of these Citizens (one of the early models) and the s***bag decided to sell it to someone else even though we had a deal (too lazy to ship it to me apparently). I would have gotten it for a very good price and it only required minor repairs. :angry:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

gimli said:


> I was about to get my hands on one of these Citizens (one of the early models) and the s***bag decided to sell it to someone else even though we had a deal (too lazy to ship it to me apparently). I would have gotten it for a very good price and it only required minor repairs. :angry:


 Aloha Sir, Well they seem to be getting much attention now all over. The prices they at asking too are very high also. If you find one that works then the price is high.

Many of what I get at parts watch's but I get them going. Being a watch ( Diver ) that had to be sent in they don't have to much information for them. The repairs are

done by really finding out how they work then try to fix them. If you are intending to use it as a ... Dive Watch ,... I would strongly recommend the newer ones with a

Screw Case Back on them. These work ok, BUT ... chances to be ... " Guarantee Water Tight ", especially if they were once opened they might not meet the Qualification for Diving.

But it can be done also if properly Sealed , but for a everyday Watch they are great to use and a very good eye catcher and admired at that also. My immediate Thought are always to be sure nothing goes wrong when diving. ( Always use a Trusted Computer for any Diving. )


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha Sir , glad to meet you.
> 
> LongBike / Louis
> 
> ...


 Aloha also chocko , Thanks for the posting reply Sir . ( Pardon my reply mistake in the reply )

Aloha LongBike/ Louis


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha Sir, Well they seem to be getting much attention now all over. The prices they at asking too are very high also. If you find one that works then the price is high.
> 
> Many of what I get at parts watch's but I get them going. Being a watch ( Diver ) that had to be sent in they don't have to much information for them. The repairs are
> 
> ...


 I would have paid 25$ for it. The only issue is that it had the missing plastic guard of the depth meter or whatever it is. I know my prices...


----------



## cafeinlondon (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello just wonder if you're still dealing with aqualand.

I have a very old CO23, dead completely.

Just wonder if there would be a chance and an estimate of costs.

I presume you are in US

I am in UK

Many thanks

Roberto


----------

